# UPDATED: Ohhhhhhhhh baby! I wanna build a GIANT tool cabinet!



## StumpyNubs

*NOTE: This is an old post that has popped back up because of new comments.* I actually never really finished this cabinet. I built the carcass and drawers, but not the cabinet doors because it became a plane and chisel till instead. It is seen in the background in more recent videos:










*Original post is below…*

I'm building the ULTIMATE tool cabinet. Well… I hope it will be. I originally started this thread to get ideas from the LJ community, and this is what I cam up with… LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU THINK…

First, it is pretty large, over 4 feet wide, 12 inches deep and almost 3 feet tall when it's closed. It can mount on a wall, stand on some legs, or in my case, it will sit on a bench. It will be made of solid oak.


















Besides the six lower drawers, it has a series of swing outs behind the two main cabinet doors. It also holds a complete set of basic planes (#3-#8, various block and smaller planes).









Behind the doors are slots for a double row of chisels, screw drivers, etc (right above the drawers). Then there are a pair of double sided swing-outs that can hold a large variety of small tools. These swing-outs are behind both drawers, holding a total of eight layers of tools. In the photos below only one side is shown opened completely.


















It can hold a huge amount of tools, much more that the typical cabinet of it's size can. The design was also created for another reason, it forces me to use a variety of skills including three types of dovetails, raides panels, various dados, etc. I plan on building it over the next three months on Blue Collar Woodworking documenting it step by step. Then I will also make plans available to those who want to make one for their own shop. Hope you keep tuned in!

-Jim; aka "Stumpy Nubs" 
(The greatest woodworking show since the invention of wood is now online!)


----------



## renners

Sounds good Stumpy, but you will never get that out of a tubafore.

Things I might consider are putting casters on it, having it fold into itself, or tambour doors to keep dust/overspray out.


----------



## Brit

I'll start it off with a selection of backsaws.

2×14" or 16" Tenon saws, one rip, one crosscut. 4" depth of cut.
2×12" carcass saws, one rip, one crosscut. 3" depth of cut.
Dovetail saw.

Also, a couple of coping saws, a flushcut saw and throw in a keyhole saw why don't ya.

I'd leave rip, half rip, hand saws and panel saws out of it and put them in a separate saw till near your saw bench.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gonna have to rearrange the shop again…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

Renners- Nope. this is going to be an heirloom. I'm thinking oak. I think I may make it wothout doors. I like to display my hand tools.

I was thinking the same thing about the saws. Thanks Brit!


----------



## DIYaholic

I say you NEED/MUST include ALL your toys, I mean prized possessions. To save "Space", you just need to make it fold in on itself like George Jetson's personal spacecraft folds into a briefcase!!! That way you could actually put everything in your shop into it and bring it any/everywhere you go! Obviously, of course you would need an "Anti Gravity" devise, in order to carry it.
Just my twisted thoughts!


----------



## StumpyNubs

I'll check with Mr. Spacely about that!


----------



## ScottN

I would want calipers, pliers,chisels,squares,screwdrivers,tape measures,candy,beer cooler,hammers,cordless drill w/bit storage.beer. I'm getting thirsty.Your going to need a bigger tool cabinet.


----------



## JoeLyddon

... BUT, then you will have to figure out a place to put it!

...plus it will be harder to remember what is where… LOL

Out of a 2×4 too… Yes? LOL


----------



## Tokolosi

Well, I suppose it all depends on the tools you have. In my case it wouldnt be a large cabinet at all. Looking forward to the video series of this project Stumpy.


----------



## Dez

I thought you said you were going to build a GIANT tool cabinet, the ULTIMATE tool box? Why not keep ALL your tools in it then?


----------



## davidswoodwrks

lol this is easier, lol and tomorrow it will be $149.99 and I have a 20% off coupon you can have lol









http://www.harborfreight.com/11-drawer-roller-cabinet-67421.html?utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=0312b&utm_source=1002


----------



## DLCW

How about this one.


----------



## tom427cid

Mebee two or tree tubebafors-thet auta do 'er jes fine!!
tom


----------



## ELCfinefurniture

I would try to incorperate something for sharpening stones. Maybe a drawer with water stones in it or even a drawer with oil stones if they are what you use and you can fix them in place and use them right there. You MIGHT be able to fabricate some with a water stone drawer to, maybe keeping a rubbermade container with submerged stones inside it.


----------



## derosa

I would make doors that can lift up and slide in like a barrister book case if you don't like regular doors. Long term exposure to some types of saw dust and humidity can be corrosive to metal tools like old planes and all the open spaces will steadily build up dust if they aren't closed when not in use.


----------



## superdav721

do this









or this









Seriously Build something to hold the tools it would take to make it. The inventory of a joiners tool chest. Easy to reach and remove. Self-contained, closeable, movable and simple.


----------



## NelsonP

Besides pencils, pencil sharpeners, french curves, square, ruler, knife. I would add a paper pad for notes. It's a tough call because it really depends.

I would think a modular design would work best so that you would naturally determine what tools you need close at hand depending on what you need most. Over time, your tools would find homes in the cabinet.

I am thinking about building a rolling shop cart, but not quite as big as yours. The idea comes from ShopNotes (I love this magazine) #issue 90. With mine, I will likely add french cleats so that I can attach "task boxes" depending on what I am doing at the time.

Another thought that comes to mind is http://www.shopnotes.com/issues/sample/04-05/. I just find the cart cool.

Have fun.


----------



## bandit571

Maybe I'd better start planning a toy, er, tool box as well?









Might get things off the stove, for awhile….


----------



## StumpyNubs

Yes, we ALL want to build the Studley tool chest….


----------



## StumpyNubs

Of course, few of us could afford all of the rare tools in it… I especially like the tiny Stanley #1 plane!


----------



## JGM0658

Here you go….


----------



## JGM0658

Ok here is another one…..


----------



## Loren

I have a drawer under the right end of my bench where
I keep squares, marking knives, a marking gauge, a
couple of scratch awls, a mallet, a few hemostats…

I dunno, but that drawer seems like a real good place 
for these things I use a lot. It's nice to have them close
at hand. Otherwise those tools would tend to collect
in the tool tray on my bench.


----------



## helluvawreck

*Stumpy*, when I get time, I'm going to do the same thing. I want to make more of a wall unit. I'm not going to advise you about the tools to put in there because you probably know much more than me about that. However, I would certainly put a complete set of hand tools in there as well as all of the tools that you need to maintain them. You could also put many portable power tools in it as well. This is why I want to build more of a wall unit. I visualize mine being at least 6 or 7ft. wide and 7 ft tall. It would be very much like a nice roomy wall unit where the middle section is deeper and taller than the side sections. The middle section would have double doors and each section on the side would have single doors. The doors would be heavy enough to hold tools on the inside face and the inside would contain some drawers and removable boxes containing the tools. You would utilize the space to where you would make the most of the space while still allowing easy access to every tool. This is where you will have to be very creative because it will be what makes it all work. The base of the wall unit would be a large chest of drawers 30 to 34 inches high. The middle section of the base would be a little deeper than the two side sections and each section full of various sized drawers. The drawers would have various devises to keep the tools in place and in some cases second tier trays. The three wall units would sit on this base. It would be built like a heavy piece of furniture for wear and endurance but would be very attractive as well with some nice crown molding on the top of the wall units that sit on the base. The nice thing about this is that you could build the base unit first and then the upper wall units. So it could be done in stages with the base unit of drawers as the first step. At any rate whatever you end up doing please make a blog of it because we would like to follow along and see what you do.

helluvawreck

https://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Hell, I want a studley tool chest and I don't even use hand tools much. I'm a power tool guy.

I wonder if I could design something similar to hold my power tools?


----------



## KTMM

Probably so william. I spent an hour today mulling over my one day chest. 4' tall, 2' wide and 16" deep. To hold tools standing up or laying down.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I was trying to be facetious.

I don't even want, at this time, a tool chest for my wood working tools.

I do, however, everytime someone posts that same video about the Studley, watch it about ten times until my wife is around me with towels sopping up the drool. That is not a toold chest, but a work of art.


----------



## Brit

What always amazes me about the Studley is the incredible planning that must have gone into it. Most woodworkers when they come to build a tool cabinet, do things like lay out their chisels on a piece of board to see how much space they take up, etc. Studley had to have designed that whilst thinking in three dimensions because there are complex layers of tools on top of each other. To my mind, that is pure genius. Having said that though, I wouldn't want my tools so close together or to have to move other tools to get to something I wanted. But I have to admire the thought process that went into that piece.


----------



## bobsmyuncle

My problem is my current interests and tool suite have never been stable enough. A tool chest has been on my wish list for 25+ years. In the meantime, I've made do with a series of boxes, totes, and shelves.

Drew Langsner, whom I took a class from, suggests the mechanic's tool chest. He has a lot of "green woodworking tools" in his suite. I'm thinking I'll go that way, in my next shop, when I have the room, or in case I win one somewhere along the line.

I would have a section or drawer for each of the following:
- Hand saws
- Chisels
- Hand planes
- Screwdrivers
- Mallets and hammers
- Wrenches, including Allen wrenches
- Pliers, nail pullers, diagonal cutters, etc.
- Measuring and layout tools
- Routers and bits
- Biscuit cutters and biscuits
- Drills and bits
- Carving tools
- Sharpening
- Glues
- Maybe some power tool accessories - spare blades, jigs,

Ideally, I'd like some of the "kit" drawers to come out easily and become a tote to the work site

Hardware, clamps, and finish supplies would be kept elsewhere

I've found in my job that I've got the 80-20 rule pretty well down. I use 20% of my tools 80% of the time. Those are the ones in my tote. As a customer said yesterday as he was helping me pack up, my 100 pound tote. It's actually closer to 40 lb., but it always shocks me because I've only got a couple of the heaviest things in there that are slightly over a pound.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

My problem with the tool chest is similar to bobsmyuncle's.
I use so many different tools on any given day. 
I guess you could say I already have a tool chest. It's 40×50 with about eight foot ceilings.


----------



## superdav721

What tools do you constantly grab. Think of it that way. The way I do it what tool has a weeks worth of dust on it.


----------



## KenBee

I just removed 8 drawers from my wife's bathroom cabinet and am building a large tool cabinet around them. I have 3 or 4 PDF files with tool cabinet plans and am incorporating certain features from each. The way I have it planned so far it will be 60 inches wide x 48 inches tall x 12 inches deep with two doors deep enough to line with peg board and shelves to store small hand tools in one and screws and other hardware in the other using the blue plastic pegboard bins. The drawers will be in the center from top to bottom between the doors and installed so they can be opened with the doors closed. The cabinet will hang on the wall using french cleats top and bottom. I am using 3/4 Birch plywood for the carcase and doors with 1/2 MDF and 1/4 tempered hardboard for the inner shelves and dividers. My tentative plan is to mount the doors with full length stainless steel piano hinge and 3 equally spaced 70 pound rare earth magnets in each door facing to keep them closed with some kind of stop so they will not open past a certain point. Once I have it completed I am going to stain it and use wipe on polyurethane over the stain inside and out.


----------



## KayBee

Try something like this drawer/tray

www.gerstnerusa.com/porta-drawer.htm


----------



## donwilwol

I've thought about this. My problem is this. I don't have a matching set of anything. And from a tool point of view its because its what I like and can afford. My chisel "set" consist of some butcher, some stanley, some buck bros, etc. My planes range from a vintage Stanley #2 with a broken side to an English 5 1\2 to a new LN #62 to an eclectic set of vintage wooden molder. Pick one up and look at it, its beautiful, hang them together they look like a dysfunctional family from a movie staring Chevy Chase.

From a user standpoint they are close to perfect. From a display standpoint, they need to be separated in groups so the disfunctionality gets dispersed.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Don*- That Stanley #2 with the broken side sounds dangerous… you'd better send it to me for proper disposal…


----------



## donwilwol

Well I suppose you could read about it before I drop it in the mail


----------



## StumpyNubs

Broken or not, there is no woodworker who wouldn't want that in their collection… now you need a #1!


----------



## donwilwol

I agree. Now to find one I don't have to trade in my pick up on.


----------



## superdav721

A broken #2 would be a #1.5 wouldn't it?


----------



## donwilwol

Its more like a 1.85


----------



## DamnYankee

My ultimate tool box is 12' x 20' with a 12' pitch. It holds all my tools - hand, power, stationary you name it


----------



## superdav721

Rob that struck a note with me. One day at work I was showing a friend of mine the Studley tool box, he was impressed. I gave a bit of history of the man and his creation. Latter that day we stopped by my house to grab a tool, he looked at my shop and said " Dave you live in that old tool box" That made me feel pretty good. I am so cramped for space, my shed is my tool box. I have a 12' by 16' lofted barn and love it. It's cozy tight and I know where every thing is.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I have a 32×24 and it takes me a half a day to find anything…..


----------



## donwilwol

I've got a 24' x 40' tool box for my broken #2.


----------



## superdav721

1.85 Don


----------



## boxcarmarty

Maybe I'll build a cabinet next week so I can hide more stuff…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

I was just about to build an exact replica of the Studley tool chest, but then I realized I don't have a Stanley #1 like he has is that nice arched slot, so I can't make it after all.


----------



## donwilwol

you not one to plan for the future stump?


----------



## StumpyNubs

My design is done… check it out at the top of this page!


----------



## Kentuk55

holy moly !! I agree with you Stub. a project this size will definately help you get "dialed in" to many different flavors of this fine hobby. I'll be followin it


----------



## superdav721

Alright that's uptight. 
~
A Yankee Studley or Stumpy's Treasure Chest or Blue Collar Tool Heaven, ok I'll shut up.
great design. 
Stumpy its not overloaded and you can readily get to everything. Very ergonomic.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Oh come on Stumpy!

I just noticed you'd posted a design idea. I don't see the problem. You can whip that out in one fifteen minute video.
GO FOR IT!


----------



## JoeLyddon

Nice design…

Are you solid on it…?

When are you going to start building it?

COOL


----------



## jusfine

Looks good, but I need more room for planes…


----------



## RayFriddle

When I first looked at the plans in this post I said, "sweet" ... then when I read further and saw all the other pictures I said, "sweet God almighty". Those are some incredible tool cabinets. Whatever you choose to do Stumpy I'll be following along. It's about time I do something along these lines myself… somewhere between the Studley and those epic cabinets posted by JGM. Maybe after I finish the snowboard and traditional workbench and ….


----------



## Brit

That's one hell of a tool cabinet Stump. I'll be watching with interest.


----------



## Brit

Actually Stumps I meant to point out that as you've drawn it, the two big doors won't be able to open because there isn't enough clearance between the edge of the doors and the walls of the plane till. For doors that deep, you would have to angle the walls of the plane till out towards the back. I know you will probably adapt your design as you go Stumps, but I'd be interested to hear how you are going to deal with this problem.


----------



## helluvawreck

*Stumpy*, I like that design a lots. It will make a beautiful wall cabinet.

helluvawreck

https://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

After readin Brits response, I went and studied your photos carefully. I think it would still work with about a ten degree inset on the side face of the plane till, and possible another ten degree outset on the side cabinet doors (does this make sense? Hard to explain).
This would call for a small visible crack between the middle and side cabinets in the upper sections.
If you want it to work but insist on a clean look, another option would be a double hinge, a hinge that swings both ways with a small (maybe half inch) tabl in between the two hinged parts. This would allow the side cabinet doors to shift to the side a tad before being swung open. Again, this is hard to explain if you don't already know what I'm talking about. On these, I don't know if I've ever seen any like this production made. I have seen a few shop made once though.

I'll be watching too to see what you come up with on that one because Brit is right. If built to look tight the way you got it, the side cabinet doors are going to hang up.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Another option would be to split the difference between the sides of the plane till and the sides of the doors. (half of the depth on each one) You would still have your support for each and they would butt flush to each other…..


----------



## 489tad

I'm impressed with the sketch up drawing.


----------



## superdav721

Me to Dan. I use a pencil.


----------



## Bertha

Outstanding plan!


----------



## StumpyNubs

Actually, the doors do open. There's a gap between the door and the side of the plan till when it's closed. It's hard to see in the drawing above, but it's enough for it to clear just fine. That's the beauty of Sketchup, you can open and close doors and see if everything works!

Here's a closeup of the door partly opened so you can see how it clears.


----------



## boxcarmarty

And that is why you're the BOSS…..


----------



## renners

Very nice. Are you done with buying tools or are you leaving room for future purchases?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I stand corrected.
That *IS* what is great about sketchup. 
I only recently got sketchup and am still learning to use it.


----------



## sras

The design is looking really good!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ok Stumpy, I've been sitting here messing with my SketchUp most of the day now. Haven't got much of anything else done…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

Was there more to that post *Marty*? You do realize that just thinking about a picture is not the same as actually posting one in your comment… right?


----------



## Stillhave10fingers

Hi Stumpy

Just noticed that you forgot a space for the chicken. Of course that might make the design look cheap cheap cheap.
Just sayin'.


----------



## SamuelP

I like it a lot.

You could make a secret compartment under the plane till.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Stillhave9fingers*... One of the drawers is for chicken food and its nest is behind the plane till (*sprevratil's *idea…)


----------



## boxcarmarty

Just saying I was wasting my day with this addicting program. I wasn't able to upload a SKB file in here??? What I have is a tool/storage cabinet that sits beside my radial arm saw and adds a 8×30 wing to my saw table…..


----------



## SamuelP

I was thinking more of a hamster wheel to power your margarita blender.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Marty- I thought you were trying to show us what you did, my mistake. But it was a good joke…


----------



## Racer2007

Stumpy where did you get all the tool pictures for the plan ?


----------



## StumpyNubs

I downloaded them from the shared designs in sketchup. Just click the little button that has a photo of a cardboard box on it and enter a search term.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm still trying to figure out how you posted a SKB file…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

I didn't upload the file. I took an image of the computer screen while the file was open using the "print screen" button on the keyboard, and then pasted that into a photo editing program (I use Adobe Photoshop) and then saved it as a jpeg.


----------



## boxcarmarty

That's simple enough…..


----------



## Brit

Guys you don't need to use *PrntScrn* button. You can do it all from within Sketchup. With your model open and positioned as you want it, select *File>Export>2D Graphic…* Change the *Export Type *drop-down to either .BMP, .JPG, .TIF, or .PNG and click the *Export* button.


----------



## boxcarmarty

It does work!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

well, it almost works…..


----------



## Brit

Use the method I posted Marty. There is no need to crop the image. This image was exported as a .PNG file and loaded straight into LJs.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I used your method Brit, only got part of the pic. When I tried stumpys method, it got lost somewhere in cyber space…..


----------



## Brit

If I was in IT support, I think my advice at this point would be "Step away from the computer". LOL

Only joking Marty. Your problem is that before you export it, you need to ensure that all of your model is visible in Sketchip on the screen. You might need to use the scroll wheel on your mouse to reduce the size slightly so that it all fits in the window. What you see on the screen is what gets exported, so if some of the image is not visible on the screen, you will get this instead of the image I posted above.


----------



## boxcarmarty

This is cropped, then posted…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

It was all there when it left here. That last one never showed up. Hmmmmm, has anyone seen my pic?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Try it again…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Pics aren't loading up now…..


----------



## Brit

Marty - After you upload your pic, can you see it when you click the geen PREVIEW button?


----------



## boxcarmarty

no


----------



## boxcarmarty

Now I can, but it still doesn't get it all in


----------



## boxcarmarty

This is cropped, then loaded…..


----------



## Brit

Strange, but at least you can upload it now. As long as you use the Preview button before you post, you can see whether or not everything is visible.


----------



## Brit

Stumpy - Sorry for hijacking your excellent thread. Now back to talking tool cabinets.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Thanks Brit…..


----------



## dbray45

You know Stumpy, your ideas and drawings look really good. I want to see it when it is done.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*I can do better than that, dbray45, I am doing a segment on my woodworking show every week for three months to document the build*. It won't be the entire show, just an ongoing project. But, I will also be showing how I tackle some of the steps in new ways. For example, next week I am doing the panel glue-ups. But the rest of the show will be about making a bench top biscuit joiner machine to make alignment more accurate. Another episode will show how I cut box joints for some of the parts of the cabinet, but the rest of the show will be about making a screw advanced box joint cutting machine. When I get to the dovetails on the cabinet, I'll also have a show about different ways to get accurate dovetails, etc. It will all blend together nicely, and I'm pretty excited about it. *So friend me on Facebook, subscribe to my youtube channel, add me as a friend here on LJ's and bookmark my blog site be SURE you get each video!*


----------



## dbray45

I am not on facebook, add you as a freind, I can do that.


----------



## KenFitz

Stumpy, thanks for the post. I will be watching as this could make a wonderful addition to my updated workshop.


----------



## WoodworkingGeek

Stumpy!
That destine looks great! Are you planing on doing videos? Keep us updated! I'm interested in building one of those. 
-WoodWorkingGeek


----------



## Dreek

Old thread, I know…apologies…just had my fill of oohing and aahing over this chest on a Highland Woodworker video and felt the need to vent for a moment.

The Studley box is one of those beautiful things that serves no practical purpose other than to titillate. Perfect in its execution, cleverly conceived, but it feels to me a lot like a ShopSmith multi-tool. What I mean to say is that unless you have to set up shop in a place the size of a handicapped toilet stall, it's not, er…, optimal. Too much fussing involved in using it. I love the look of the thing, I love the effort it took to organize so well, I love the quality of materials. But it just FEELS the same to me as a beautifully constructed, cleverly conceived chair made of the finest materials, but that is uncomfortable to sit in. As such I believe it's slightly less entitled to woodworking shrine or woodworking holy icon status than some would have us think.

Maybe this comment will make me even less popular than I already am, but I just think this needed sayin'. I'll add as a disclaimer that no one on this thread seems to be paying homage to Studley - this is not a direct reply to anything anyone said, just a related remark - it just seemed like a place where my observation kinda fit in and might get read by someone


----------



## kelvancra

This is where I started out. After rebuilding, to accommodate additions, it became obvious I need dedicated areas. Said another way, my shop is my tool box. For example, with eleven routers and the associated bits, tables, over-arms, carvers and so on, the storage for them has changed a lot over forty plus years.

That said, half the fun of woodworking is being able to enjoy unique and often beautiful storage solutions. Now, I now anything like this needs to be built with an eye to the future. In other words, today it holds a shop. Tomorrow, it's only for planes, scrapers and rasps, for example.

....but, by now, you know that too.


----------

